# A Great Happy Thanksgiving!!!



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello Everyone!,

Just wanted to say a Happy Thanksgiving to you all! So get out that turkey and eat till you can't move,lol...spend some time with your family too...But most of all......
Listen to Dvorak's Ninth Symphony, "From The New World"!!!(I especially like the English Horn solo in the Largo Movement,hehe )
You guys are all like a second family to me! *Cries* 

Best Wishes,
4/4player


----------

